# Is there anyone positive in this forum???



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Seriously!! every topic i look at its just full of people depressing about their condition, or talking a load of bullshit about how they might be in real dream or something. I know its hard but its just a pointless condition, which is rather simple to get rid of. Dont mean to be a dick but you just gotta try your hardest to keep positive

These people clearly arent going to get better if their so negative. I want to see some positive!! thats how to get rid of dp. I dont want to see any negative comments on this topic please.

I have dp but im recovering quite well. You know why? because ive accepted that i have it, ive accepted that i feel like shit most the time. But just accepting this fact has made me feel so much better. The only way to rid yourself of fear is to accept it, which isnt has hard to do as you would think. I also go out with mates and do loads of excerice. Or go out to clubs or bars and try my best to meet new people. It works to make you feel better.

I know it can be easier sometimes to just sit in your room, feeling real sorry for yourself, but thats not how to live life, and you know it!

You can and will get better. Dont think dp as something you must get rid of, think of it as something you have to accept, for the time being. And it will eventually disappear.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm positive!!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Seriously!! every topic i look at its just full of people depressing about their condition, or talking a load of bullshit about how they might be in real dream or something. I know its hard but its just a pointless condition, which is rather simple to get rid of.
> 
> These people clearly arent going to get better if their so negative. I want to see some positive!! thats how to get rid of dp. I dont want to see any negative comments on this topic please.
> 
> ...


The way I see it is, we're all positive because we're all still here.

We all have the same goal.. to get better.

No matter how we got this condition.. or how long we've had it for.. we're all here supporting each other through the good times and the bad.

Even your rant is helping you feel better.. and this is the forum to do it.

I'm pretty positive I think.. I'm going through hell but I'm trying to get out.. even on the worst days.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Seriously!! every topic i look at its just full of people depressing about their condition, or talking a load of bullshit about how they might be in real dream or something. I know its hard but its just a pointless condition, which is rather simple to get rid of.
> 
> These people clearly arent going to get better if their so negative. I want to see some positive!! thats how to get rid of dp. I dont want to see any negative comments on this topic please.
> 
> ...


I found your picture online.










Seriously dont be a douche. There are varying degrees of this illness. But I agree about positivity.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

A very positive idea would be grabbing your positiveness and your 'mates', going out and staying away from the forums, no more negativity that way


----------



## spierdalaj (Jul 20, 2010)

He's not being a douche, you guys. Gosh DP'ers are very sensitive people. (I would know lol) When I first got dp and found this site, it worsened my dp so bad that I forbid myself from looking at anything but the Recovery forum. BoomBoom69 (wtf lol) is right.

I'm positive and I'm feeling great. I will be 100% someday soon. But I'm not rushing it. I'm letting it come naturally. When I get there I'll be there. No rush.


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

spierdalaj said:


> He's not being a douche, you guys. Gosh DP'ers are very sensitive people. (I would know lol) When I first got dp and found this site, it worsened my dp so bad that I forbid myself from looking at anything but the Recovery forum. BoomBoom69 (wtf lol) is right.
> 
> I'm positive and I'm feeling great. I will be 100% someday soon. But I'm not rushing it. I'm letting it come naturally. When I get there I'll be there. No rush.


Hey, thanks, im not trying to be a dick, im just trying to get everyone to understand that if u act negative and dont try to write positive things, u wont ever have a positive attitute. Im glad someone understands


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I found your picture online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u agreed about the positivity, u wouldnt be sending me this negative message. U would just agree with me that the best way to overcome this condition is to just get out there and try enjoy life. Im sorry you dont see it that way, just trying to help


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> A very positive idea would be grabbing your positiveness and your 'mates', going out and staying away from the forums, no more negativity that way


I try and help people who are suffering with this condition and this is what i get! just trying to help


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm yeah I might actually have been too swift in my judgement. I apologize. I agree with your view on helping oneself totally. And yes there may be an overflow of self pitying going around but people are different and suffer to different extents. I would also like to add that depending on severity and cause and many other individual factors, this is not "easy to get rid of" like you stated.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Hmm yeah I might actually have been too swift in my judgement. I apologize. I agree with your view on helping oneself totally. And yes there may be an overflow of self pitying going around but people are different and suffer to different extents. I would also like to add that depending on severity and cause and many other individual factors, this is not "easy to get rid of" like you stated.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, sorry if i came across as a dick lol. I didnt mean to say dp is east to get rid of, i just meant the idea of how you get rid of it is simple, though hard to do.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

spierdalaj said:


> Gosh DP'ers are very sensitive people.


Yes you're right, and sorry for my attitude there, it's just that I don't really see anyone with this disorder being able to be positive or feel good


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I swear a solemn oath to try to be positive 99% of the time, reserving the other 1% for when im answering negative posts others have posted. There!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Seriously!! every topic i look at its just full of people depressing about their condition, or talking a load of bullshit about how they might be in real dream or something. I know its hard but its just a pointless condition, which is rather simple to get rid of. Dont mean to be a dick but you just gotta try your hardest to keep positive
> 
> These people clearly arent going to get better if their so negative. I want to see some positive!! thats how to get rid of dp. I dont want to see any negative comments on this topic please.
> 
> ...


While it may seem on the surface that this place is full of negativity, if you look deeper you'll find a very supportive community of DP'ers. We are all experiencing this together. We are comforting each other and relating symptoms. Plus this is the place where we can blow off some steam of how pissed off DP has made us. Although it might make us bitter at times, we also have learned to be Humble by this disorder. So while we may not be posting Happy & Positive posts left and right, we are just keeping it real by talking about how it really is. You reap what you sow, you know? And DP isn't sowing much Positive Experiences of Life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

peachy said:


> i'm positive!!


Peachy you should post more often!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for bringing it up boomboom69. i've been noticing a lot of negativity lately as well. on the other hand a lot of people have gotten better lately and haven't been posting as much so a lot of the people posting are still in the pits of DP. anyways, hope the positivity is on it's way back!!!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

agreed 100%


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree. You usually get an amazing post saying how I recovered and am 100%... and then you never hear from them again. Once you recover, you don't want to do anything that might make you relapse (a.k.a forums). People who post the most on here are usually the ones struggling the most (which is completely understandable), so just by the nature of posting and the site... you get a lot more negatives than positives on the site.


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> I agree. You usually get an amazing post saying how I recovered and am 100%... and then you never hear from them again. Once you recover, you don't want to do anything that might make you relapse (a.k.a forums). People who post the most on here are usually the ones struggling the most (which is completely understandable), so just by the nature of posting and the site... you get a lot more negatives than positives on the site.


Or people who are struggling with it and are trying to find out different methods to curing it and posting on here for other people to try it out as well.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> thanks for bringing it up boomboom69. i've been noticing a lot of negativity lately as well. on the other hand a lot of people have gotten better lately and haven't been posting as much so a lot of the people posting are still in the pits of DP. anyways, hope the positivity is on it's way back!!!


Yep..let's spread positivity and spread recovery stories. You go to your basement lab where you got lots of magical chemicals for DP (XD, just joking, but that's the way I see you, one day you'll make some sort of one-pill-instant-and-permanent-cure.)


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Seriously!! every topic i look at its just full of people depressing about their condition, or talking a load of bullshit about how they might be in real dream or something. I know its hard but its just a pointless condition, which is rather simple to get rid of. Dont mean to be a dick but you just gotta try your hardest to keep positive
> 
> These people clearly arent going to get better if their so negative. I want to see some positive!! thats how to get rid of dp. I dont want to see any negative comments on this topic please.
> 
> ...


Fuck you.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel like...people peruse the threads more than they post. I feel better than I used to and don't comment as much, or really complain for that matter.

I read these posts every once in a while about how negative the forum is, and yes there are depressing confessions/rants/etc. But like ThoughtsOnFire says, and like I say, and many of us agree, this is a place for catharsis. I bet many of us don't talk to people about these things outside of the forum because so many other people wouldn't understand.And let's face it, it's easy being faceless via internet.

So yea, more positivity, but jesus dont' get so defensive about the negativity. It may be YOU one day who just wants to rant and rant. And you know what? That's ok!


----------



## johnnyQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I couldn't agree with you more. I had this b*****t on and off for about six months. I was doing well, didn't even thought of it and suddenly bam, it was there. Why it happened: well i had problems with my now ex girlfriend and dealt with some ocd crap, too. Again mind said f**k it, we're shutting you off. 
As bad as it seem, as unreal the world appears, as much as surreal your thoughts seem, you are still not crazy. You are still fucking alive! Go and have fun, even if you won't, your mind needs it. 
I am not trying to diminish the blast this whole fucked up state of mind has had onto us. And i am also pretty fucked up myself. Today i had a panic attack about the thought that everything is in my mind. (Did you just spike?)
I thought i could read some of this site to get some reassurance on that i am still here, or that the world is still here, whatever. And then i read this post and said to myself: would you like to go to bed and cry or just take this short moments God has given to you, and don't waste your time anymore. 
Well, this is my advice.:
Just recognize the patterns that belong to your dpdr, depression, 'cause they're both irationale in a way, and use your rationale mind to say, let it pass. Don't react on it. Don't feel bad about being anxious, panic attacks, unreal, being stupid, it won't kill you, it can go away. Don't give this any significance. Get back on track. Leave this forum, and recognize when your mind is being attacked by dpdr so you can adopt a posture of letting it go. Anxiety will be there, fear will be there, panic will be there, but it must wore itself out. 'cause if you stay in the situation of fear with open mind, observing and not emotionally or cognitively reacting, your mind will eventually see that there's nothing to be affraid of and your stupid amygdala will eventually get back on it's normal behaviour.
Recognize, don't react, let it be.
Be positive. Remember the last time you were truly happy? Why not give it a shot. Isn't it worth it?


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

Liked this post


----------

